# any way to delete purchaes



## clcoyle (Jul 25, 2004)

just curious if there was any way to delete the info in the purchase list other than a full reset?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

A full reset won't delete them either. The Purchase History is actually stored on your Access Card and holds the last 20 or 25 purchases. It's been reported that you can get old ones to scroll away by "purchasing" new PPV movies and cancelling them before they're recorded.


----------

